# ed parkers first students/ videos



## jason_ensign (Feb 23, 2005)

Can anyone help me understand who was the main student/students featured in the early Ed parker video series. Were these the first and most senior students, if so where are these senior students now and are they still involved in modern kenpo. thanks


----------



## parkerkarate (Feb 23, 2005)

I know my instructor, Joe Palanzo, was one of those first studets. And he has been a 10th degree black belt since 1997.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 23, 2005)

jason_ensign said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me understand who was the main student/students featured in the early Ed parker video series. Were these the first and most senior students, if so where are these senior students now and are they still involved in modern kenpo. thanks


Hey Jason, if you could be a little more specific on the time frame you might get a more detailed answer to your questions.

DarK LorD


----------



## True2Kenpo (Feb 24, 2005)

Jason,

Good morning sir!  I am very interested in the answer to your question as well.  Mr. Wedlake has a great early photo of Mr. Parker and his students on his website (http://www.lwkarate.com) and these gentleman were with Parker early in the development of Kenpo.

Some of the people in the photo are- Rich Montgomery, James Ibrao, and Ben Otake.

Many of these gentlemen are still alive and well, training and teaching.

It is very interesting that we do not hear about these early Kenpo students.  Men like Mr. Otake are world reknowned martial artists.

Any thoughts?

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## Seabrook (Feb 24, 2005)

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> I know my instructor, Joe Palanzo, was one of those first studets. And he has been a 10th degree black belt since 1997.


Do you train in Maryland with Joe Palanzo? If so, say hello to him for me at the studio. I haven't seen him in almost 9 years.

I helped assist Steve Arsenault at a seminar last Friday....great guy, and one of Mr. Palanzo's highest ranked black belts.

Cheers,
Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## parkerkarate (Feb 24, 2005)

i have been training with him for 8 years.  i will tell him that you said hi.


----------

